# 3-D tournament at Deerfest in Oshkosh Wisconsin



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

YEH I will actually be home that weekend. Im marking it on the calander open class for me. Is levi shooting a genesis?LOL


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Levi has to throw the arrows by hand .....karl you are still screwed.

Shooting open and hunter.

May be fishing in the mornings!

Dan....have otis get a hold of me

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winasp.dan (Apr 23, 2012)

Will do


----------



## winasp.dan (Apr 23, 2012)

2 divisions, Hunter and open.
50% payout for each day for both divisions. $1000.00 payout for over all high score in hunter divsion for the weekend.
Hunter equipment, 6"sight extension front of riser to pin, no magnification or lense, 14" total stabilizer front and back added together.

Open class is unrestricted equipment.
Binoculars and range finders allowed in both classes.


----------



## 5263LL (May 18, 2012)

sound like a good shoot, 
alot of people...


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Dan...

6 inch rule- from where site mounts or furthest forward point pf riser?

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jafred (Dec 21, 2008)

Any restrictions on speed?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Its known ydg highly doubtful there is speed limit

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winasp.dan (Apr 23, 2012)

No speed limit.
Sight is measured from front of riser where the sight mounts to the bow


----------



## winasp.dan (Apr 23, 2012)

1 week to go before Deerfest!!

Check out the web site for new and updated schedules, seminars and news

www.deerfestwi.com

3-D shoot all weekend. $1000.00 1st place payout for high shooter in "hunters division" for the weekend.
Daily winners with 50% payout each day in all classes


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Dan what are max distances?

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

OK....
What are the registration times for the shoot Dan?


----------



## winasp.dan (Apr 23, 2012)

40 yards max for both divisions.

Hope to see a ton of people out there shooting!!

Registration is on-site, first come first serve. Min. 3 people per target, double score cards for everyone


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

http://www.winnebagoarchersinc.com/

some better info here


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

information is good when promoting a shoot.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I plan to shoot all three days, both divisions..... I just wanted to know when registration closed on friday. It says 2 hours before show closes.....but thats 9 pm. I hope to make it there by about 4pm Friday.

Im sure I will be there before that. I dont suspect it will take too long to shoot.


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

I have exactly 12" on my front stab but have 9" on my SS1 sidebar. I understand that the total allowable inches of both front and side bar combined is 14" max...correct? If this is true, then I have to change something to get me there. I removed my SS1 sidebar and stacked weights in lieu of the sidebar. The weight stack is [email protected]/8" high (sticking out). Now...combined with my front bar, I am at [email protected]/8" total. Here is a pic of the weights. Is this now legal for the bowhunter class at Deerfest?


----------



## kaj4 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hmmmmm.i think i will shoot my recurve¡!¡!   lollol ok maybe not¡!=!¡!¡!who is this levi guy?¿?name of pants¿?¿?  ill be there friday around 4ish.i just want to see Dan¡¡¡!!


----------



## kaj4 (Mar 27, 2010)

Bruk that bow was NEVER LEGAL¡!¡!¡    lol lol


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

kaj4 said:


> Bruk that bow was NEVER LEGAL¡!¡!¡    lol lol


Ohhhhhhhh...you're just skared! Admit it!! hehehe...


----------



## winasp.dan (Apr 23, 2012)

As long as the total length does not exceed 14" your all set.
We will be measuring and there will be a "ZERO tolerance rule for the hunter class.

Targets are all set and the range looks AWESOME!!!!
Hope to see a great turnout and make this a yearly event!!

Good luck everyone


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

winasp.dan said:


> As long as the total length does not exceed 14" your all set.
> We will be measuring and there will be a "ZERO tolerance rule for the hunter class.
> 
> Targets are all set and the range looks AWESOME!!!!
> ...


Thanks for the well wishes Dan! I is gonna give it me best shot...the BRUKSHOT!!! LOL!


----------



## Cheetah (Jan 20, 2004)

Just to be sure since it is not specified, are slider sights ok in the hunter class? My son and I are going to try to get up there sunday.
Thanks


----------



## kaj4 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes they are  ok


----------



## winasp.dan (Apr 23, 2012)

Deerfest starts at 2 pm today

Bring your bows.
The 3-D course looks great.


----------



## kaj4 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hmmmmm. So no glass at all in hunter class.?


----------



## winasp.dan (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks to everyone that attended and shot in this tournament.
Please go to the deerfest website and ask that this be continued next year and show your support and interest

www.deerfestwi.com

Hope to make this a yearly event that attracts archers from several states.
Thanks again Deerfest and Winnebago Archers fr a great shoot and venue!!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Great time.....losing sleep about not closing the deal Sunday! 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Was a great shoot thanks for putting it on. Only thing i would change next year is some water jugs or a for sale cooler out there. We were dying and not prepared. 
Any results????


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

kaj4 said:


> Hmmmmm. So no glass at all in hunter class.?


I heard some were upset that a few had a verifier or clarifier in. I dont, but no difference than others wearing glasses. Hell a clarifier will make it more difficult if no magnified scope! 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tkmorty (Jul 24, 2012)

I would like to state that it said on all materials related to the event no lenses of any type whether they were a clarifier or a verifier. The person that was using this knew for a fact that he shouldn't have been he even admitted to doing it the day before. It was pointed out to a judge right away that he was doing it but they did nothing about it. You would be upset if you were the guy who would have finished in first place, but someone stole that from you by cheating.


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

Garceau said:


> Great time.....losing sleep about not closing the deal Sunday!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Hear you there. I dropped the ball in the last 5 targets.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

The rule says " no magnification/lens" a clarifier or verifier in my opinion does not apply. Everyone knows that have a clarifier or verifier in does nothing by itself. If anything its a disadvantage. What did the officials say?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Actually i was more upset that with 4 easy last targets i couldn't get the last two 12s i needed to win.....218 was respectable but bummed i was that close! 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kaj4 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah thats what i heard also. Sure am glad i only shot friday and missed all the excitment!¡!


----------



## tkmorty (Jul 24, 2012)

schmel_me said:


> The rule says " no magnification/lens" a clarifier or verifier in my opinion does not apply. Everyone knows that have a clarifier or verifier in does nothing by itself. If anything its a disadvantage. What did the officials say?


The rule says "no magnification/lens" that means no lens.....duh! Follow the rules! These are the same people who probably are poachers.


----------



## kaj4 (Mar 27, 2010)

well there should have been people there checking bowhunters equipment.i mean it was for $1000! Prob. Should had groups broken up. And people scoring for the shooters.


----------



## tkmorty (Jul 24, 2012)

kaj4 said:


> well there should have been people there checking bowhunters equipment.i mean it was for $1000! Prob. Should had groups broken up. And people scoring for the shooters.


I am with you on that


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

I agree with $1000 on the line groups should be broken. If anything to protect yourself from being accused of pushing the pencil if you win. I am not insinuating that anyone cheated in this shoot. I have heard many of the top placers in this shoot are very good archers. Breaking groups also keeps some shooters from calling the close ones close enough. I have seen that done in IBO and ASA. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## magruber12 (Mar 21, 2010)

If you want to accuse me of cheating fine do it but Mark i know its you on here ranting about it and its really unnecessary, you dont need to come on here and try to make me look bad. In any organization nfaa and waf clarifiers/verifiers are legal because they do not magnifiy anything. The fact that i didnt use a clarifier on sunday was because i did shoot with one on saturday and it was like shooting a blurry negative power lens and was a disadvantage because that is how clarifiers work. They took away my high score on saturday which sucks also because i no longer win that also.


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

It would be a nice paycheck for a team effort . Groups should be busted .


----------



## kaj4 (Mar 27, 2010)

I will second that. $250 each not to bad.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

So you shot 218 with clarifier and 220 without....

Whats the issue then? I was several groups ahead, no idea what you had ib there.

I still stand that verifiers shouldn't be an issue - no more than glasses are.

So if anyone shot better than 218 with glasses.....show me the money! Lol....

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Bummer this event turned into this....

Anyone want to bet a soda we wont get a grand added to the pot next year?

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dontjet (Mar 15, 2011)

victor001 said:


> It would be a nice paycheck for a team effort . Groups should be busted .


Sounds like everyone that shot with people they know cheated? Sounds like all rumors to me...


----------



## kaj4 (Mar 27, 2010)

There be more money next year.  lol


----------



## 9ft5wt (Jul 25, 2012)

*well, want to talk about people accusing people.*

well, mark I have never posted on archery talk bfore now. So u didnt know it was me. I dont have the time to sit on these things all day. I told u saturday I work for a living. Wasnt my money. Get your facts straight as I have!!!!!!!


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I knew alot of the people in front and behind our group. Plus i knew the people in our group. Its gonna be like that at any local shoot -unavoidable. There has to be some trust there we are all in the same boat arent we? 

Does anybody have the results?

The shoot was a blast i really hope they do it next year and build it up with some archery sponsors. Put some money up for the open class. Have an open A and open B. One hunter class.

MAKE THE HUNTER CLASS SHOOT PINS!!!!


----------



## kaj4 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thats the prob to much money not well watched! :-(


----------



## threelakes (Oct 10, 2010)

magruber12 I assume you won the grand. so congrats on some good shooting, don't see what the big deal is no way a clarifier by it self is going to help you see the target any better maybe the pin but not sure, i have more of a problem with the big fat arrows x ringers and such that are clearly not hunting arrows being used. target sights being used just shortened up a little on the bow. not looking to start a fight just my opinion. heck i see alot of you a local shoots a respect the fact there are alot of good shooters in the area


----------



## tkmorty (Jul 24, 2012)

If you know a clarifier is a disadvantage and against the rules why would you shoot with one? You can say whatever you want but if you were cheating the day before and they wiped out your score you probably always cheat. Too bad they didn't wipe out your score for the weekend for failing to participate by following the rules. 99% off shooters are honest great competitors whoever this guy was that used a lens is the 1% that I hope I never have to shoot against. Karma will find him in time.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

So 15 years ago everyone hunted with 2315s.

Now a carbon in that size is consideted too big.

X-ringers are 24 series.

No such thing as a target site or hunting site.....there are sites and either can be used for the other.

Could they say screw in tips? I think that more accurately represents a hunting arrow. I would have grabbed my xringers with screw ins i use foe the mac shoots.

I wouldn't mind a few rule changes. I think they are coming if this is around next year. Not sure it would stop Mark or a few others from winning.

Never gonna please everyone 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dontjet (Mar 15, 2011)

What I don't get is if you think or know someone is cheating why wouldn't you get a range captain right then and there?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I wish there was water on the course though 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kaj4 (Mar 27, 2010)

I like karma!


----------



## tkmorty (Jul 24, 2012)

dontjet said:


> What I don't get is if you think or know someone is cheating why wouldn't you get a range captain right then and there?


The judges were notified before the second group went out, the judges said they would check his equipment when he came back. They did not check if they would have this all would have been avoided.


----------



## dontjet (Mar 15, 2011)

tkmorty said:


> The judges were notified before the second group went out, the judges said they would check his equipment when he came back. They did not check if they would have this all would have been avoided.


Interesting...


----------



## magruber12 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah it would have been avoided cuz I had a reducer in. You are really getting annoying with this. I won Vegas straight up and shot a 120x the next weekend so pretty sure scores are legit. This whole thing is just going to ruin this tournament and because of something that is completely false. My bow was legal and was checked so no more discussion before we ruin something great for wi archers.


----------



## tkmorty (Jul 24, 2012)

magruber12 said:


> Yeah it would have been avoided cuz I had a reducer in. You are really getting annoying with this. I won Vegas straight up and shot a 120x the next weekend so pretty sure scores are legit. This whole thing is just going to ruin this tournament and because of something that is completely false. My bow was legal and was checked so no more discussion before we ruin something great for wi archers.


If you shoot so perfect all the time why didn't you finish at NewLondon Asa or Rich Calloway's was told from multiple sources it was because you shot so bad. Everyone has bad days. It just stinks when simeone doesnt follow the rules. I guess rules dont pertain to magruber. Enjoy your ill won win...I am sure people will watch you closer in the future but maybe that is why you are upset. Maybe your secrets are out.


----------



## kaj4 (Mar 27, 2010)

olice: hmmmmm.interesting things said.


----------



## magruber12 (Mar 21, 2010)

i didnt finish at calloways because i had to leave to play a softball tourney and didnt know it was going to run that long, and you can ask your sources about that. i have nothing to hide and if you think i do then follow me around at every one i go to.


----------



## stephen0208 (Feb 3, 2012)

well kinda wish i was around for this 3d shoot but i was fishing on lake michigan


----------



## kaj4 (Mar 27, 2010)

magruber12 said:


> Yeah it would have been avoided cuz I had a reducer in. You are really getting annoying with this. I won Vegas straight up and shot a 120x the next weekend so pretty sure scores are legit. This whole thing is just going to ruin this tournament and because of something that is completely false. My bow was legal and was checked so no more discussion before we ruin something great for wi archers.


So the officials came and looked at your equipment? Did they find a reducer in your peep?


----------



## threelakes (Oct 10, 2010)

Did anyone beat Levi for a chance at a bow or is the bounty still on for next year and gotta agree with garceau need some water on the course although i don't agree with you consider a hunting set up - lol


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Nobody even close he was 32 up. You dont want to know what he had for sight....lol

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## threelakes (Oct 10, 2010)

no question about it the guy can shoot and of course i'm curious what kind of sight.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Best i can tell he had a cbe target sight....but he never has a long extension 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winasp.dan (Apr 23, 2012)

Alright guys and girls

I NEVER thought this tournament would come to this..... If there are problems anyone has with another archer or his equipment please seek that person out and settle it then and there!

All these negative posts and coments will only keep people away from a GREAT event and possibly one of our better shoots in Wisconsin.
I'll agree that some of the rules will need to be cleaned up and better enforced but lets not take away from the event or the people that shot it or put it on.

Whenever there's money on the line people will argue about this and that and accusations will arise. Just our nature. But in the end we all want to see our sport grow and attract new faces and shooters.

There will be water coolers on the course next year. I'll make sure of that! Bathrooms too!!

Spread the word and lets make this the tournament it can be!!!


----------



## Cheetah (Jan 20, 2004)

Just a thanks to all the club members who spent their time putting together this shoot. Shoots like this are really nice for those of us who have a hard time attending national shoots due to time or money constraints. I hope the bickering of a couple of shooters does not take away from an event which has some real potential. I don't see a problem with asking for clarification about the rules and the clarifier/verifier question I'm sure will be spelled out in the rules for next year, but calling out people by name in a childish back and forth rant on a forum like this is really unfortunate. Maybe you should add a no whining rule for next year also. Thanks again for a nice shoot, hope to be there again next year.


----------



## threelakes (Oct 10, 2010)

The bickering wouldn't keep me away from the shoots, besides it's healthy from time to time to get off what's on ones chest. good for the soul. by tomorrow all will be forgotten and all will be good again. so see you guys on the archery course where the bows do the talking, unless of course you happen to be on the same course as kaj4 then you won't be able to get a word in edge wise and anyone on here that has shot with him knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## kaj4 (Mar 27, 2010)

thats ok.. I beat levi's score. But i tore it up so i wouldn't be called a cheater.    lol


----------



## tkmorty (Jul 24, 2012)

threelakes said:


> The bickering wouldn't keep me away from the shoots, besides it's healthy from time to time to get off what's on ones chest. good for the soul. by tomorrow all will be forgotten and all will be good again. so see you guys on the archery course where the bows do the talking, unless of course you happen to be on the same course as kaj4 then you won't be able to get a word in edge wise and anyone on here that has shot with him knows what I'm talking about.


Well said...


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

results?


----------



## winasp.dan (Apr 23, 2012)

Should be up today
I talked with the club and they are complete. Just waiting to be posted.
Remember these are volunteers so please be pateint and they will be posted!!
Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Did results get posted ....i couldn't find.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## threelakes (Oct 10, 2010)

not sure where to even look, does winnebago even have a web site.


----------



## kaj4 (Mar 27, 2010)

If they do. it says under web. Site down.hmmm


----------



## winasp.dan (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm on it.... I found the same thing
I'll touch base with the president today and get this straightened out!
Thanks


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

www.winnebagoarchersinc.com

top 5's are listed under deerfest tab


----------



## winasp.dan (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for posting!

I'll see if I can get the rest from the club and post


----------



## winasp.dan (Apr 23, 2012)

Full results now up at the link

Thnaks again everyone!!

http://www.winnebagoarchersinc.com/


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

very interesting,,personally,with equipment not being checked in,seems to be a half ### way of running a 3-d shoot


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

justanotherbuck said:


> very interesting,,personally,with equipment not being checked in,seems to be a half ### way of running a 3-d shoot


How'd u shoot?


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

i dont have time to shoot 3-d courses,i live in some of the best deer hunting country in this state so all of my off time is spent in the woods prepping and more prepping,weekend after weekend,, ,,,i eat ,sleep deer,my goals are to keep deer coming in from may thru 1 of jan.,i personally make a strong effort i know exactly time of day,how there coming to plots,using what trails when and why,,,,,when you live where i live you better be on top of the game nine months out twelve,,,im so positive the way i hunt if that buck sticks around from may thru aug hes mine to be had,,,,,,,,,my cameras are out all year long,,,when im not in the woods during the week,i set up two cameras in each location i cant afford to miss any movement,every pic fills in a piece of a puzzle,,,,,,,my food plots ,fields,and bait piles are my gold,,,,,,,,,,,i spend countless hours watching a deers every move


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

ummm ok


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

justanotherbuck said:


> very interesting,,personally,with equipment not being checked in,seems to be a half ### way of running a 3-d shoot


My equipment was checked twice....what are you talking about.

It was a great shoot, and hopefully it continues

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

justanotherbuck said:


> i dont have time to shoot 3-d courses,i live in some of the best deer hunting country in this state so all of my off time is spent in the woods prepping and more prepping,weekend after weekend,, ,,,i eat ,sleep deer,my goals are to keep deer coming in from may thru 1 of jan.,i personally make a strong effort i know exactly time of day,how there coming to plots,using what trails when and why,,,,,when you live where i live you better be on top of the game nine months out twelve,,,im so positive the way i hunt if that buck sticks around from may thru aug hes mine to be had,,,,,,,,,my cameras are out all year long,,,when im not in the woods during the week,i set up two cameras in each location i cant afford to miss any movement,every pic fills in a piece of a puzzle,,,,,,,my food plots ,fields,and bait piles are my gold,,,,,,,,,,,i spend countless hours watching a deers every move


Awesome dedication....you do know this is the 3d archery section right?

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tkmorty (Jul 24, 2012)

justanotherbuck said:


> i dont have time to shoot 3-d courses,i live in some of the best deer hunting country in this state so all of my off time is spent in the woods prepping and more prepping,weekend after weekend,, ,,,i eat ,sleep deer,my goals are to keep deer coming in from may thru 1 of jan.,i personally make a strong effort i know exactly time of day,how there coming to plots,using what trails when and why,,,,,when you live where i live you better be on top of the game nine months out twelve,,,im so positive the way i hunt if that buck sticks around from may thru aug hes mine to be had,,,,,,,,,my cameras are out all year long,,,when im not in the woods during the week,i set up two cameras in each location i cant afford to miss any movement,every pic fills in a piece of a puzzle,,,,,,,my food plots ,fields,and bait piles are my gold,,,,,,,,,,,i spend countless hours watching a deers every move


Good luck with your hunting! Obviously you are sportsman who is very dedicated to your sport and I am sure you believe in "fair" hunts and fair rules.


----------



## kaj4 (Mar 27, 2010)

Garceau said:


> My equipment was checked twice....what are you talking about.
> 
> It was a great shoot, and hopefully it continues
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Mine wasn't checked. The card game was more important i guess.


----------

